# Looking for a free copy of PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5



## SoCalSooner (Mar 14, 2009)

I see a lot of sites that say they have the driver, but there always seems to be a catch.

Is there a site where I can get this driver without any hassle?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ran into this page: http://www.netbump.com/hadi/search.php?devType=pci&venID=ven_8086&devID=dev_24c5

Although, usually the manufacturer of your computer, or motherboard if it is a custom build, will have all your drivers for free on their website.

It is better to get the drivers from there than to get generic ones.

Pauldo


----------

